# '01 Sentra SE Body Kit Black on Black



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v299/tommyfizo/sentraseone.jpg
toMmy fiZo


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

nice, looks like the r34 kit, just nice man


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

not bad, need some more pics


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> not bad, need some more pics


Here's a few more.

http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v299/tommyfizo/SentraR34nogrille.jpg

http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v299/tommyfizo/Sentra18inch35series.jpg

http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v299/tommyfizo/SentraR34Front.jpg

http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v299/tommyfizo/sentraseone.jpg


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

nice ass kit dude, but you need to wash it..i got my car shinin like its brand new and its got 11 year old factory paint..took 4 hours but i did it lol..good luck with your project


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

Put some SpecV headlights in there and it will look grand!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

peace


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, specV headlights would rock. OR jus open up the stock headlights and paint them like specV lights.

I also suggest you hang up the camera phone and start taking better pix


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> yea, specV headlights would rock. OR jus open up the stock headlights and paint them like specV lights.
> 
> I also suggest you hang up the camera phone and start taking better pix


SpecV Headlights are next on my list. I agree with you on the camera phone pics. I will take some real pics with my Nikon on my next day off work if the weather permits. Thanks for all the feedback!

toMmy fiZo

If you know where I can get a good pair of SpecV headlights let me know! I have yet to see any other aftermarket headlights for 00'-03'.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

tommyfizo said:


> SpecV Headlights are next on my list. I agree with you on the camera phone pics. I will take some real pics with my Nikon on my next day off work if the weather permits. Thanks for all the feedback!
> 
> toMmy fiZo
> 
> If you know where I can get a good pair of SpecV headlights let me know! I have yet to see any other aftermarket headlights for 00'-03'.


you can get em from Liuspeed. i was lookin at them, i'm sure they're more than the regular cleared corner headlights on his site though, i wanna say it was like instead of $275 for cleared corners it was like $350 for the black-edge headlights (spec-style)...dont quote me on price, it was something like that.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i looked on his site, i dunno if he is doing the black B15 lights, only see the crystal ones. $249 shipped

http://www.liuspeedtuning.com

PM him on here, LIUSPEED. im sure he can help ya out.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Jasper said:


> you can get em from Liuspeed. i was lookin at them, i'm sure they're more than the regular cleared corner headlights on his site though, i wanna say it was like instead of $275 for cleared corners it was like $350 for the black-edge headlights (spec-style)...dont quote me on price, it was something like that.


We don't carry the black ones, just the "euro clear" as they're called by our supplier. I think It is $249, but you'll still have to stealth them out.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

we do carry them but they are special order and availablitity are limited


----------

